# Chipping from the fringe



## BigEd

What techniques have you found to be the best. I basically take a putting like back swing, wrist and everything solid, no movement. I get low shots with my PW. Ive tried the sw and its either good, or its a pop up 1 ft away off the fringe. My chipping stinks, watch and guy yesterday chipping with a PW loft everything high with a nice roll, made me a lil jealous


----------



## Big Hobbit

My first move is a forward press with the hands then play it as a putting stroke with firm wrists. The forward press ensure there's less chance of catching it heavy.


----------



## BigEd

what exactly is a forward press?


----------



## Big Hobbit

BigEd said:


> what exactly is a forward press?


Having addressed the ball keep the clubhead in the same position, behind the ball, and move your hands forward an inch or so.


----------



## Sam Snead

If I can get a putter in I always use that but say for instance its up against the collar of the rough then I usually take the sand wedge and use a putting stroke because it plays through the rough better than a putter. I have also seen people use a hybrid from this situation.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Chipping*

I like to use either a pitching wedge or a 9 iron. I keep the shaft leaning forward towards the target, ensure a downward stroke onto the golf ball and keep my weight on the left side.

It's just a a shoulders and arms swing with little or no leg movement.


----------



## FrogsHair

It's no secret that I prefer some of the older teachings of the golf game, so I use the same technique chipping as I do when putting. Pro golfer Paul Runyon in his day invented it, and it was even named after him. Here's some links to his method. 

paul runyon chipping - Bing 

Best part for me is when I practice my putting stroke, I am also practicing my chipping stroke. Plus, this type of chipping stroke, since the ball is contacted on the toe of the club, seems to give me more control of the distance needed. I also want the ball to start rolling asap after contacting it with the club. One important thing to know is that when you raise the club up on it's toe, this will open the club face a little. When using this technique always adjust the club face to roll the ball towards your aim point. 

Some players only use one or two clubs to chip with. Me, I use which ever iron it takes to get the ball a foot or so past the hole. I use the same stroke, and let the club do all the work. Up hill chips means a less lofted club, and down hill chips means a more lofted club. 

Regardless of what method you use, it still takes a fair amount of (correct) practice on your part to become a good chipper. Your end result is to hole out, or at the very least have a tap in putt left over. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigEd

Big Hobbit said:


> My first move is a forward press with the hands then play it as a putting stroke with firm wrists. The forward press ensure there's less chance of catching it heavy.


That was a huge huge help, ive played twice and never chipped so consistently before. Now the biggest issue is chipping past the hole bc of the role, ive always use a sw and it was always short.. Thanks again bud!


----------



## twoputt

I am sold on this method,

http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/17548-chip-one-club-many.html#post51608

I have been using it every time I chip the ball. When I am on the fringe I choose a club depending on how much green and what slope I am working with, all While using the putting stroke described earlier in this thread. Especially during practice I will choose a club and I will try repeating the same smooth chipping/putting stroke to get the ball near the hole(I usually play the club face open just slightly). 

If I have the club selection wrong it is obvious because it will be short or long and when it is the right club selection the ball is right by the hole every time and "never" a miss hit.


----------



## twoputt

Note: using the method I have described, I have never had a miss hit on the chip and when I choose the wrong club in practice I play it just to see the results. But the consistent putting stroke is key, I just change the club and let it do the work for me, which it was designed to do.


----------



## Fourputt

When I chip from the true fringe (meaning no more than 3 or 4 feet off the green), I almost always use either an 8I or a 9I. All I want to do is clear the fringe and get the ball rolling on the green. Gauging power is no different from learning how hard to hit a putt from any distance. If I'm severely short-sided, then I'll putt the ball if possible. I don't like using a lofted wedge for this shot unless there is absolutely no other option.


----------

